# Photong Photography



## photong (Aug 7, 2003)

Hiya! I'm new (and first post)..and my website is http://www.the-matte.net/photong/

And for extra info on the URL, that is for the more professional version of the website. I have a "friends version" as I call it and the link to it is at the bottom of the Professional version.

The Friends Version is the same but includes a tad more info about me and more photographs that only my friends (and myself) would be more interested in. So this means folks, it's your choice for which one your prefer.

My website has images that were assignments while I was studying at Algonquin College in Ottawa (their photography program).

And then here's my personal work.

I don't really want any critis however, so please don't yell at me for wishing that. But it is your choice to give them or not.

It's not that I don't want to be put down; I just already know what photos are weak in my mind and others.

Usually when others don't like photos I tend to like them. To each his own, eh?

Ciao!


----------



## photong (Aug 17, 2003)

I made a new layout if anyone wants to take a sneak peak..:albino:.....


----------

